# AGR cancelled my reservation by mistake



## musikdude (Jul 12, 2012)

I made a reservation for a trip with sleeper accomodations in mid july by calling into AGR on july 2nd.

When I look into my account, online today, I see that I have a cancellation credit on july 3rd for this same trip.

I did not cancel this trip!!

I am guessing that an AGR rep accidentally cancelled it, perhaps when I called in on July 5th about a different, separate trip entirely.

So when I call AGR tonight, they say "Sorry, it has already been cancelled- we don't know why, by whom, etc.- we can't do anything".

So the story ends with the trip I was planning to take is NO LONGER AVAILABLE (no sleeper on the date I wanted)!!!

Do I have any recourse with AGR or Amtrak Customer Service!!????


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 13, 2012)

It is unfortunate that there is no audit trail showing who cancelled

your original trip. I think you have little recourse with Amtrak other

than maybe a booking on the same train but with a date where sleeper

accommadation is available at the same cost you originally booked.

Good Luck.


----------



## rrdude (Jul 13, 2012)

musikdude said:


> I made a reservation for a trip with sleeper accomodations in mid july by calling into AGR on july 2nd.
> 
> When I look into my account, online today, I see that I have a cancellation credit on july 3rd for this same trip.
> 
> ...


Did you ever get an email confirmation of the original trip? It's hard to believe there is no audit trail. Now it is entirely possible that there are NO accomodations left of the date you desired. BUT, if you didn't cancel your trip, and Amtrak did by mistake. (there has to be an audit trail, there HAS to be) then Amtrak SHOULD compensate you with a voucher or points or something.

I'd keep calling until I get a supervisor who can look up what happened.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Jul 13, 2012)

There is an audit trail if you have the original PNR. Maybe not through AGR (those agents may not have the ability to check it), but Arrow will store info on who made what transactions and when. Someone in Amtrak could research who made that change.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jul 13, 2012)

It may of been the dread computer canceling your trip. Amtrak got a nasty program that will cancel trips if you have more that one train book, and if it a werid connection or a connection that can't be made.

Not a IT guy but several posters over the years have had tickets cancelled on strange trips. IE: you buy a sleeper between two points, but one member gets off early, and the others travel on. The one who got off, books another train ride home. The computer will kill the tickets, with-out notice.

Please call Amtrak and find out why. Please post your results.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 13, 2012)

musikdude said:


> I made a reservation for a trip with sleeper accomodations in mid july by calling into AGR on july 2nd. When I look into my account, online today, I see that I have a cancellation credit on july 3rd for this same trip. I did not cancel this trip!! I am guessing that an AGR rep accidentally cancelled it, perhaps when I called in on July 5th about a different, separate trip entirely. So when I call AGR tonight, they say "Sorry, it has already been cancelled- we don't know why, by whom, etc.- we can't do anything". So the story ends with the trip I was planning to take is NO LONGER AVAILABLE (no sleeper on the date I wanted)!!! Do I have any recourse with AGR or Amtrak Customer Service!!????


You made a reservation on July *2nd* and the trip was cancelled and credited on July *3rd*, correct? If so, then how would a phone call on July *5th* have any impact with what happened on July *3rd*? This sounds like it's entirely on Amtrak's side. Although I sincerely doubt you'll be able to get your trip back now that they've apparently resold your room to someone else.


----------



## Misty. (Jul 13, 2012)

For mid July? Which at this moment, I'm guessing the original date of departure is still at least one day in the the future?


----------



## musikdude (Jul 13, 2012)

I am so mad at Amtrak/AGR because of this! It has screwed up hotel reservations/car reservations that have been in place for weeks!! It has increased the price of my trip because things like hotel rates are higher now when you have to change/move the date so close in!!

I doubt there is anything that AGR can do. How do I prove I didn't call in cancel it myself?? You only get email confirmations when you make a reservation. They should really email you a cancellation email as well- all the major hotel chain's do that!!


----------



## benjibear (Jul 13, 2012)

I am sorry for your troubles, but you had your hotel booked for weeks but you only booked your train trip a week and a half ago? Or did you mean you booked everything the same day?

What stops somebody from canceling your trip acidentaly and then you arrive at the station or even board to find out your reservation has been canceled? Can this happen now with e-tickets being used by some trains?


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 13, 2012)

musikdude said:


> I doubt there is anything that AGR can do. How do I prove I didn't call in cancel it myself?? You only get email confirmations when you make a reservation. They should really email you a cancellation email as well- all the major hotel chain's do that!!


Sure there's something AGR can do. Anything is possible with AGR, anything at all. *yarrow* just got a cross-country trip for only a two-zone charge, for instance.

Do you have an e-mailed confirmation with your reservation number? I've always gotten one of those when I've made an AGR reservation. Use that as the basis for your complaint. Decide what you want out of AGR, then call back and get a supervisor. Explain what the problem is, and what your solution is. Be polite and friendly, but insist. Remember that you aren't calling to complain. You're calling to get a problem fixed, and you have already the solution you prefer. If that person doesn't help, wait a few hours and call back. Keep at them. Don't back down. Fight the power! (Darn. That song came out 23 years ago. I feel old.)


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 14, 2012)

To make matters worse, there is no way to really keep up with this. If one makes a reservation by phone, then the list of reservations does not show up on the internet. The only way you know is to call or check at a quik trak.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 14, 2012)

Steve4031 said:


> To make matters worse, there is no way to really keep up with this. If one makes a reservation by phone, then the list of reservations does not show up on the internet. The only way you know is to call or check at a quik trak.


The few AGR reservations I have made over the phone always resulted in an email being sent to me, and I usually received it before I even finished the call with the agent.


----------



## amamba (Jul 14, 2012)

MrFSS said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > To make matters worse, there is no way to really keep up with this. If one makes a reservation by phone, then the list of reservations does not show up on the internet. The only way you know is to call or check at a quik trak.
> ...


Yes, I think we can all agree that one gets an email immediately when making a reservation with AGR by phone. But what Steve means - I think - is that we can't log onto our AGR accounts or our accounts at amtrak.com and look up reservations that are made by phone. Thus there is no way to sort of keep track of your AGR reservations when made by phone, because they could be cancelled as happened to musikdude, other than logging onto our AGR accounts nad making sure the points haven't been refunded.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 14, 2012)

amamba said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Steve4031 said:
> ...


I understand what you are saying. The point I was trying to make is there is a paper trail if you have an email with a res number on it. Someone, somewhere, should be able to find out what happened if one pushes the issue hard enough.


----------



## yarrow (Jul 14, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> *yarrow* just got a cross-country trip for only a two-zone charge, for instance.


i have been checking my agr balance daily to make sure amtrak doesn't cancel the trip they booked for me without letting me know. they did that to me once before

_Moderator edit: corrected end quote code._


----------



## amamba (Jul 15, 2012)

You folks are freaking me out that my AGR trip for Monday has somehow been cancelled. I think I might go print out my tickets tomorrow.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jul 15, 2012)

amamba said:


> You folks are freaking me out that my AGR trip for Monday has somehow been cancelled. I think I might go print out my tickets tomorrow.


You, me, and everone who reads this.

I hope the OP finds out what happens and tells, this stuff got to stop. You can't plan a trip, and have it cancelled with out someone telling you. I hate to show up at the station with my family in tow and find out my vacation trip was canceled when I pick up my tickets.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jul 15, 2012)

yarrow said:


> i have been checking my agr balance daily to make sure amtrak doesn't cancel the trip they booked for me without letting me know. they did that to me once before


Could we get a posting on the details of the trip cancelled with out notice.


----------



## yarrow (Jul 15, 2012)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> yarrow said:
> 
> 
> > i have been checking my agr balance daily to make sure amtrak doesn't cancel the trip they booked for me without letting me know. they did that to me once before
> ...


i don't think you have to worry as far as what happened to us. 3 years ago i called agr and told them we wanted to do spk-atl as a 2 zone redemption in a couple months. the agent booked us through washington,dc (a 3rd zone) as a 2 zone redemption. checked my agr balance after the transaction and all was well. a week or so later i noticed my agr balance was screwy. without contacting me, agr had cancelled our original booking and rebooked us on the same ininerary at the agr points for a 3 zone trip. i called and they then rebooked us spokane to atlanta through nol (a longer trip than through was)as a 2 zone redemption. that is why i am a little nervous. we booked spk-atl a few days ago as a 2 zone redemtion and were again routed through was. i asked the agent if this was legit and he said "no problem, your destination is 2 zones from your starting point so it's a 2 zone redemption". that's why i am keeping a close eye on things


----------



## musikdude (Jul 18, 2012)

Here is a new one to be aware of!!!!

So, today, I have a trip from Van Nuys (via LA & New Orleans) to Atlanta in a roomette on AGR points. This is a trip that I put together in replace of the other trip I had set up that was cancelled without telling me.

When I get to the Van Nuys station to print my tickets, they say "sorry- computers been down all day- just get on the train and give conductor your res # and then get rest of your tickets at LAX" -

So I get on train, conductor took my res # down on piece of paper and says "handle the rest in LA"

Then I get to LA- go to ticket window- Amtrak rep says "Sorry- your ticket is cancelled - nothing there"-

I am like ***!!!!!!!??? (as the kids say)

So as I try to stop from freaking out, I am thinking, I bet the stupid Amtrak system has me a no-show since my tickets were not printed out in Van Nuys.

So I call AGR rewards and LUCKILY they were able to re-instate my ticket/roomette right before the train leaves. Thank goodness there was availabilty!

In closing, AGR Rewards/Amtrak has some MASSIVE holes in it's system!! Two major issues in one week, both greatly screwing up my plans and/or peace of mind!

Whom should I complain to?? Via email or do I have to call up and explain my 2 stories on the phone!!

I think I deserve a voucher or some points back after this nonsense!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 19, 2012)

musikdude said:


> Whom should I complain to?? Via email or do I have to call up and explain my 2 stories on the phone!!
> 
> I think I deserve a voucher or some points back after this nonsense!!!!!!!!!!


You haven't complained yet? Dude, get with the program! Call up Amtrak right now, ask for customer service, and explain what happened to you, with your first cancellation (the second one isn't going to help your story, I don't think) and ask for a voucher. Don't bother with e-mail, it gets no response.

Posting here won't do anything. Only calling Amtrak will.


----------



## saxman (Jul 19, 2012)

I had a couple of issues back in 2009 with AGR, but this was when AGR was contracted out to a company in Canada. Once I got to the station to find that one of my legs was not booked into a roomette. She told me I should just live with it and stay in coach. :angry2: Um, nope. I made her change it to a sleeper. Luckily there was one available.

Another issue I had on the same trip was I wanted to change my booking to leave from Miami instead of West Palm Beach. Well she changed it for sure. But she also changed me to be leaving on a different day! She told me nothing was available for day I wanted to leave, nevermind the fact that I was already booked. So I told her just give me back my original reservation. She said it was not available. She basically screwed me over. Finally she did book me on the Silver Meteor instead of my originally booked Silver Star. Not a huge deal, but I still preferred to take the Silver Star. <_<


----------



## musikdude (Sep 26, 2012)

saxman said:


> I had a couple of issues back in 2009 with AGR, but this was when AGR was contracted out to a company in Canada. Once I got to the station to find that one of my legs was not booked into a roomette. She told me I should just live with it and stay in coach. :angry2: Um, nope. I made her change it to a sleeper. Luckily there was one available.
> 
> Another issue I had on the same trip was I wanted to change my booking to leave from Miami instead of West Palm Beach. Well she changed it for sure. But she also changed me to be leaving on a different day! She told me nothing was available for day I wanted to leave, nevermind the fact that I was already booked. So I told her just give me back my original reservation. She said it was not available. She basically screwed me over. Finally she did book me on the Silver Meteor instead of my originally booked Silver Star. Not a huge deal, but I still preferred to take the Silver Star. <_<


the end result to those wondering is that when i called in and explained everything to amtrak customer service and I was put on hold 3 or 4 times for a total of at least an hour, i got a big fat ZERO!! "sorry" was it...no offer of compensation or anything...nothing


----------



## Nathanael (Oct 3, 2012)

musikdude said:


> the end result to those wondering is that when i called in and explained everything to amtrak customer service and I was put on hold 3 or 4 times for a total of at least an hour, i got a big fat ZERO!! "sorry" was it...no offer of compensation or anything...nothing


Write in, on *paper*, *certified mail*, to Amtrak management, describing the entire sequence of events. It'll take a while to find the right manager to start with. When you get blown off by that manager, keep escalating. I've found that the only consistent way to get results from *anyone* in *any* company or government is to create an actual *paper* trail, using the US Postal Service. Once Joe Boardman gets your letter, he'll probably do something.


----------



## abcnews (Oct 3, 2012)

It happened to us once too - but we had a rather oddball trip, and it appeared as if we had booked two trains. But we had not printed our tickets.

One sure way to solve this - is to print your tickets in advance. Once a ticket is printed you are good to go...


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 3, 2012)

abcnews said:


> It happened to us once too - but we had a rather oddball trip, and it appeared as if we had booked two trains. But we had not printed our tickets.
> 
> One sure way to solve this - is to print your tickets in advance. Once a ticket is printed you are good to go...


Not with e-tickets. An e-ticket is only as good as the reservation that is on the system. If the reservation is cancelled, the e-ticket will not scan, and that is the end of that.


----------

